# Stadt mit guten und günstigen Angelgewässern und Wohnungen für Umzug gesucht



## Fragezeichen (16. September 2019)

Moin!

Ich überlege schon länger umzuziehen, weil ich hier nicht sonderlich glücklich bin und mich hier auch wenig hält. In meiner Gegend ist wohnen relativ teuer und freie Wohnungen rar gesäht, Gewässer gehen so, da könnte man ja eigentlich bei einem geplanten Umzug günstigeres Wohnen direkt am Wasser ins Auge nehmen.

Ich bin aber nicht viel rumgekommen in Deutschland und wüsste nicht wohin.

Grobe Checkliste wie ich gerne wohnen würde:

verfügbare, bezahlbare, kleine 2-3 Zimmer Wohnungen (~50m²)
in Deutschland

so nah am Wasser wie möglich, unter 1km wär super

brauchbare Infrastruktur (ÖPNV, Einkauf, Ärzte...), kein winziges Dorf
keine aussterbende Gegend, wo bald nur noch die letzten Rentner übrig sind, bin selber Mitte 30

eher "progressiv" und/oder "liberal", bzw. "neutral", keinen Bock da negativ aufzufallen weil ich nicht alles und jeden hasse, der nicht genau so lebt und aussieht wie ich, wenn ihr versteht. Leben und leben lassen als Grundeinstellung tut es absolut.

gute(s) Gewässer zum Spinnfischen vom Ufer, es sei denn der Verein dort hätte Boote

günstige Jahreskarte/Vereinsmitgliedschaft, keine Wartelisten, kein Vitamin B nötig

lieber flaches Land als Berge

...?
Was wüsstet ihr da für Städte und Gewässer? Ich meine auch wirklich zum langfristig wohnen, nicht nur 1-2 Wochen Urlaub. Urlaub ist fast überall gut, wohnen nicht.

Freue mich über alle Vorschläge, je genauer, desto besser! Danke!


----------



## rippi (16. September 2019)

Paris, wenn du französisch sprichst. Oder Amsterdam.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Paris, wenn du französisch sprichst. Oder Amsterdam.


Wenn er Rauchen will ?


----------



## rippi (16. September 2019)

Ja, er möchte ja eine progressive Stadt. Das ist Amsterdam auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten passen auch alle anderen Punkte seiner Checkliste.


----------



## Fragezeichen (16. September 2019)

Oh, hätte wohl in Deutschland dazu schreiben sollen. Amsterdam wäre aber eher nicht bezahlbar, glaube ich, war da mal ein Wochenende, da ist alles sauteuer. 

Progressiv ist auch eher relativ gemeint, will halt nur nicht in einer Faschohochburg oder extrem konservativen Stadt wohnen, wo man Aussetziger ist wenn man sich nicht beim Schützenfest besinnungslos säuft und sich nach "der guten alten Zeit" sehnt. Leben und leben lassen tuts absolut. Keine Ahnung wie man das besser formuliert.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2019)

Wie sieht es denn mit Arbeit aus, oder hast du die Rente schon durch?



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> eher "progressiv" und/oder "liberal", bzw. "neutral", keinen Bock da negativ aufzufallen weil ich nicht alles und jeden hasse, der nicht genau so lebt und aussieht wie ich, wenn ihr versteht



Da bleibt eigentlich nur das Rheinland, oder der Norden Deutschlands übrig?
Den Osten kenne ich zuwenig, um dies beurteilen zu können, aber wenn man sich die letzten Wahlergebnisse anschaut, dann sieht es da nicht so gut aus, mit Toleranz und Freundlichkeit mit "Zugereisten"!
Außerdem glaube ich, dass die Menschen dort ziemlich gefrustet sind, weil denen die Frauen und vor allen die jungen Leute an sich, abhanden gekommen sind.
Leider, weil wenn es sich nur um Angelmöglichkeiten handelt, wird es wohl die beste Gegend in Deutschland sein?
Im Süden lässt es sich gut leben, wenn einem die Leute scheixxegal sind, weil sie hier halt ziemlich stoffelig sind und es geht schon los damit, wenn du nicht den selben Dialekt sprichst, reicht dies schon um für immer außen vor zu sein.
(Ich lebe nun seit ca. 30 Jahren im Kraichgau, BW!)
In jungen Jahren bin ich innerhalb Westdeutschlands häufig umgezogen, so das ich glaube diese Form der Lebensqualität beurteilen zu können und mit eigenen, natürlich subjektiven Erfahrungen, belegen zu können.
(Köln, Düsseldorf, Eifel, Bergisches Land, Bremerhaven, Nürnberg, Detmold, Koblenz und wie gesagt nun in BW)
Mir persönlich hat es im Norden recht gut gefallen, damals habe ich zwischen Bremen und Bremerhaven gelebt.

Eins noch, auch wenn es sich etwas platt anhört, ist aber wahr;
wenn du nicht in dir selbst zuhause bist, dann bist du es auch nirgendwo anders!

Jürgen


----------



## Fragezeichen (16. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Arbeit aus, oder hast du die Rente schon durch?


Tatsächlich ja, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen Rentner. Falls sich das irgendwann ändern würde, wie auch immer es dazu kommen sollte, müsste man vielleicht wieder umziehen, aber momentan und die nächsten Jahre spielt Arbeit keine Rolle für mich.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da bleibt eigentlich nur das Rheinland, oder der Norden Deutschlands übrig?


Generell war das auch mein Gedankengang, aber ich würde den Osten nicht generell abschreiben, da gibts garantiert auch nette Ecken. Aber ich kenne mich da absolut nicht aus.

Neubrandenburg ist z.B. schön gelegen, nicht zu klein, viel Wasser - aber was ich so auf die Schnelle gefunden habe deutet darauf hin, dass das ohne eigenes Boot nicht wirklich taugt. Wie die Stimmung da ist und die Stadt generell wüsste ich aber nicht, ich war da nie.

Im Rheinland wohne ich ja schon, mit der Grundeinstellung komme ich gut klar. Günstig ist es hier bei Köln aber schon lange nicht mehr und Gewässer sind hier auch nur so mitteltoll. Im Ruhrpott ist es dann natürlich wesentlich günstiger und so schlecht sollen die Kanäle und der Rhein dort bzw. die Ruhr ja nicht sein.


----------



## Tobias85 (16. September 2019)

Moin, analog zum Ruhrpott könnte vielleicht auch Hannover interessant für dich sein. Preislich kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen, aber ist ne ziemlich offene Stadt und du hättest im relativ großen Verein den Mittellandkanal, die Leine und diverse, ich glaube ganz gute Baggerseen. Die Seen liegen natürlich am Südrand und nicht mitten in der Stadt, sind aber noch halbwegs gut mit Öffis zu erreichen. @Orothred, was meinst du, könnte euer Verein für ihn interessant sein?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. September 2019)

Stralsund oder Greifswald gute ärztliche Versorgung, preiswerter Wohnraum und Wasser bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. September 2019)

Wenn du kein Problem damit hast, noch bis mindestens bis zu den nächsten 2 Generationen "Zugroaster" zu sein, dann komm nach Bayern. Muss ja nicht München sein (viel zu teuer), hier gibt's auch Dörfer, in die die Münchner wegen der guten Geschäfte extra zum z.B. Schuhekaufen über 100km fahren. Diese Infrastruktur kommt halt aber mit Unmengen an Touristen...aber die Gewässer sind top


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. September 2019)

Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Grobe Checkliste wie ich gerne wohnen würde:
> 
> verfügbare, bezahlbare, kleine 2-3 Zimmer Wohnungen (~50m²)
> in Deutschland
> ...



Zieh hier in die Gegend (31698) Mehrere freie Wohnungen der genannten Größe, auch nicht so teuer. Mittellandkanal so etwa 2-3km weg (Jahreskarte als Gast glaube 40 Euro) Ansonsten Vereinsbeitrag 80 pro Jahr.

Gewässer in der Nähe:
- Kanal
- einen Graben
- 2 Teiche
- 3 Kleinstbäche
- 3 größere Bäche
- 5 Seen (2 davon mit Bootsangeln)
- Leine
- Weser
- Steinhuder Meer / Kanal
Hab sicher noch was vergessen.....alles im Umkreis von 10-30km ca. außer der naheliegende Kanal.

Mehrere Allgemeinmediziner und Zahnärzte. 2x Edeka und einen Aldi im Ort, auch einige Restaurants. Direkte Zugverbindung und Bus im Ort und nicht weit von Bundesstraße und Autobahn. Auch eher etwas flacheres Land mit einigen "Hügelchen"


----------



## Andal (16. September 2019)

Aber erwarte in diesen "guten Ecken" Bayerns nicht, dass das mit dem Internet klappt. Da kannst du froh sein, wenn dein Handy das österreichische Netz findet. 

Ich wohne jetzt seit elf Jahren (ufftata..!) am Rhein zwischen Koblenz und Bonn. Bezahlbar und mittlerweile habe ich es bis auf 330 m an den Rhein geschafft zu hausen. Es gibt schlechtere Gegenden!


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber erwarte in diesen "guten Ecken" Bayerns nicht, dass das mit dem Internet klappt. Da kannst du froh sein, wenn dein Handy das österreichische Netz findet.


Ich sag nur...Glasfaser und 300Mbits @Andal


----------



## Andal (16. September 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ich sag nur...Glasfaser und 300Mbits @Andal


Da hast aber ein enormes Massel gehabt. Nirgends in Deutschland ist das Netz so mies, wie im Land von Laptop & Lederhosn.


----------



## yukonjack (16. September 2019)

Na, das ist ja mal ein Thema. Bin gespannt wie das endet.


----------



## Fragezeichen (16. September 2019)

Wie soll das denn enden? Ich packe jetzt nicht spontan meinen Kram und laufe los, ich sammel Vorschläge und schaue dann, was ich über die Orte/Gegenden so finde. Ich muss hier nicht ausziehen, ich würde nur gerne und insgesamt sollte es eine Verbesserung werden. Man muss sowas ja gedenklich durchspielen und Infos sammeln. Ist vielleicht etwas seltsam, aber schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Fragezeichen (16. September 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Zieh hier in die Gegend (31698) ...



Danke, das war sehr ausführlich, schaue ich mir genauer an. Generell auch danke für andere und noch kommende Vorschläge, ich setz die mir alle auf eine Liste, nicht ärgern falls ich euch nicht allen persönlich antworte.


----------



## geomas (16. September 2019)

Ich würde wie @Testudo den Nordosten ins Spiel bringen wollen. Rostock ist wohnungsmäßig nicht so toll, da könnten Greifswald und Stralsund interessanter sein.
Auf dem platten (Um-) Land muß man leider zumindest hier und da mit Intoleranz rechnen.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Auf dem platten (Um-) Land muß man leider zumindest hier und da mit Intoleranz rechnen.


Da ist es doch überall gleich. Eine Aneinanderreihung von eigenständigen flachen Planeten - wie eine riesige Fläche von Tellern. Und am Land bist du ohne Auto verratzt. Wenn einmal pro Richtung der (Schul-) Bus fährt, hat man schon großes Glück.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich würde wie @Testudo den Nordosten ins Spiel bringen wollen. Rostock ist wohnungsmäßig nicht so toll, da könnten Greifswald und Stralsund interessanter sein.
> Auf dem platten (Um-) Land muß man leider zumindest hier und da mit Intoleranz rechnen.



Beide Städte haben Hochschulen und geben sich recht weltoffen. Das Umland kann man schon nicht empfehlen, weil der ÖPNV dann gleich sehr mau ausfällt.

Und für eine 50m² Butze am Strelasund 370 Euro kalt, bzw. 500 Euro warm kann man doch nichts sagen und die Genossenschaften bieten noch günstigere Wohnungen an.


----------



## thanatos (17. September 2019)

@Taxidermist hallo Jürgen , wir im Osten sind sicher nicht intolerant ,die politische Meinung meiner Vereinskameraden und Freunden  ist unter uns total
egal ,außer Ultra grün - aber die angeln ja eh nicht .
wenn es Stadt sein muß kann ich Brandenburg empfehlen ,top Angelgewässer schon mitten in der Stadt ,bei Vorlage des Fischereischeins bekommst
du eine Angelkarte für ein recht großes Revier - keine Verbands-oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft nötig .
Die nächste Stadt wäre dann Werder , und wenn es nicht Stadt sein muß die Gemeinde Kloster Lehnin ,4 Diskounter ,Ärzte,Krankenhaus ,Kneipen
und eigentlich alles was man brauch vor allem jede Menge Angelgewässer auch Vereine wenn darauf Wert gelegt wird .


----------



## Naish82 (17. September 2019)

Plön in Schleswig-Holstein. Sympathische Kleinstadt, alles was man braucht vor Ort. Der große Plöner See mit 30 Quadratkilometern fläche vor den Füßen, In 20 Minuten ist man mit dem Auto an der Ostsee und hat schöne Strände, mit den öffentlichen kommt man auch gut nach Kiel…


----------



## Kochtopf (17. September 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> @Taxidermist hallo Jürgen , wir im Osten sind sicher nicht intolerant ,die politische Meinung meiner Vereinskameraden und Freunden  ist unter uns total
> egal ,außer Ultra grün - aber die angeln ja eh nicht .
> wenn es Stadt sein muß kann ich Brandenburg empfehlen ,top Angelgewässer schon mitten in der Stadt ,bei Vorlage des Fischereischeins bekommst
> du eine Angelkarte für ein recht großes Revier - keine Verbands-oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft nötig .
> ...


Ich sag mal so: als wir in Werder tanken waren habe ich mich nicht willkommen gefühlt. Ein Grüppchen Glatzen saß Dosenbier saufend auf einer Parkbank und als ich aus dem Auto stieg war ich der Mittelpunkt ungeteilten Interesses. Lange dunkle Haare, dunkler Vollbart und eine gesunde Bräune ließen mich wohl recht auswärtigen aussehen. Das Interesse ließ btw schlagartig nach, als ich unseren Schäferhund aus dem Kofferraum holte und in der unmittelbarer Nähe besagter Parkbank lösen ließ. Vermutlich hieß es hinterher 'sogar der Hund von dem war schwarz!' Aber ich war froh das Tier dabei gehabt zu haben.
Mag sein, dass es bei euch egal ist, ob man ein Nazi ist (solange man nur nicht grün ist! Dass das ein wenig krank ist merkst du aber schon?), das heißt aber nicht, dass man sich als 'Abweichler' sicher fühlen kann.

@Topic:
Nordhessen ist schön, für ~80 Eur im Jahr kannst du an weser Werra und Fulda fischen und es gibt diverse Ortschaften die an den Strecken liegen


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: als wir in Werder tanken waren habe ich mich nicht willkommen gefühlt. Ein Grüppchen Glatzen saß Dosenbier saufend auf einer Parkbank und als ich aus dem Auto stieg war ich der Mittelpunkt ungeteilten Interesses. Lange dunkle Haare, dunkler Vollbart und eine gesunde Bräune ließen mich wohl recht auswärtigen aussehen. Das Interesse ließ btw schlagartig nach, als ich unseren Schäferhund aus dem Kofferraum holte und in der unmittelbarer Nähe besagter Parkbank lösen ließ. Vermutlich hieß es hinterher 'sogar der Hund von dem war schwarz!' Aber ich war froh das Tier dabei gehabt zu haben.
> Mag sein, dass es bei euch egal ist, ob man ein Nazi ist (solange man nur nicht grün ist! Dass das ein wenig krank ist merkst du aber schon?), das heißt aber nicht, dass man sich als 'Abweichler' sicher fühlen kann.
> 
> @Topic:
> Nordhessen ist schön, für ~80 Eur im Jahr kannst du an weser Werra und Fulda fischen und es gibt diverse Ortschaften die an den Strecken liegen



@Kochtopf 

Wenn man mal davon absieht das zwischen einem extrem Rechten und extrem Linken/Grünen meiner Meinung nach kein großer Unterschied besteht. Ich mein beide Seiten träumen vom Sozialismus und wollen möglichst viel reglementieren und Natur sowie Tierschutz waren damals auch ganz beliebte Themen. Der BUND und ich meine auch der NABU gehen auf Organisationen zurück die damals gegründet und gefördert wurden.

Muss man doch festhalten das die Aussage aus Sicht eines Vereins meiner Meinung nach richtig ist. Ist halt ein Angelverein und keine politische Veranstaltung und solange ein Mitglied sich am Wasser normal benimmt ist es mir völlig egal ob derjenige Rechts, Links, Pink, Russe, Pole, Deutscher, Syrer oder keine Ahnung was ist.

Ich hätte auch keine Lust vor jedem Eintritt auch noch einen Gesinnungstest zu machen.

Mfg
Daniel


----------



## Kochtopf (17. September 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> 
> Wenn man mal davon absieht das zwischen einem extrem Rechten und extrem Linken/Grünen meiner Meinung nach kein großer Unterschied besteht. Ich mein beide Seiten träumen vom Sozialismus und wollen möglichst viel reglementieren und Natur sowie Tierschutz waren damals auch ganz beliebte Themen. Der BUND und ich meine auch der NABU gehen auf Organisationen zurück die damals gegründet und gefördert wurden.
> 
> ...


Das zu diskutieren würde zu weit führen und ziemlich sicher gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen, aber ich bin bemüht meine spärliche Freizeit nicht mit Hasspredigern und Rassisten zu verbringen und mir ist eben nicht egal, mit wem ich am Wasser rumhänge. Und Grüne mit (neo-)nazis zu vergleichen zeugt meines Erachtens von einer so erschreckenden Ahnungslosigkeit dass mir schlecht wird, aber ich will das nicht weiter vertiefen und dir deine Meinung lassen.


----------



## phirania (17. September 2019)

Könnte da noch Münster westfalen in den Topf ( nicht Kochtopf )werfen....
Weltoffen viele Gewässer vor der Tür.
Und viele nette Menschen.
Vereine ohne große Wartezeiten.


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das zu diskutieren würde zu weit führen und ziemlich sicher gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen, aber ich bin bemüht meine spärliche Freizeit nicht mit Hasspredigern und Rassisten zu verbringen und mir ist eben nicht egal, mit wem ich am Wasser rumhänge. Und Grüne mit (neo-)nazis zu vergleichen zeugt meines Erachtens von einer so erschreckenden Ahnungslosigkeit dass mir schlecht wird, aber ich will das nicht weiter vertiefen und dir deine Meinung lassen.



Hallo,

die Frage ist halt wo für dich persönlich der Nazi anfängt. Redest du da vom Knallharten 3.ter Weg Parteigänger, oder reicht dir schon der gewöhnliche CDU Wähler der in einigen sozialen Gruppen ja auch schon als knallharter Nazi durchgeht um dir deine Freizeit zu versauen ? Und ich habe bisher weder bei den Vereinsrechten noch bei den Vereinslinken erlebt das die Hass predigen würden oder sich gegenseitig angehen. Die gehen eigentlich immer völlig normal miteinander um. Die Moslems im Verein haben übrigens auch noch kein Kalifat ausgerufen. Und kommen mit dem Rest gut klar. Ich schrieb oben ja solange die sich normal benehmen ist es mir egal welche politische Meinung die haben. Wenn die Vereinslinken am ersten Mai Steine vom Vereinsheim auf Vorstandsmitglieder werfen und Autos von Mitgliedern in Brand setzen würden, die Vereinsrechten im Gegenzug eine Bücherverbrennung in der Lagerfeuerstätte ansetzen und die Moslems oder Christen oder Hindus falls wir die haben einen Gottesstaat am See errichten wollten wäre das sicher etwas anderes.

Und wenn man jemanden nicht mag hat man beim Angeln ja die Möglichkeit einfach ein paar Meter weiter aufzubauen. Niemand zwingt einen dazu sich bei einem anderen Angler auf den Schoss zusetzen. Und sich im Verein trotz gegenseitiger Ansichten zu akzeptieren hat doch etwas von Toleranz oder nicht ?

@Fragezeichen 

Schau dir mal Langenfeld und Hilden an. Wohnungspreise gehen, Gewässer und vernüftige Infrastruktur häufig Fußläufig zu erreichen. Entspannte Leute und zum Teil tolle Vereine.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Fazit aus anglerischer Sicht: Man müsste das Geld haben, um im Silverbird wohnend, überall seinen Wurm zu baden!


----------



## Orothred (17. September 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Moin, analog zum Ruhrpott könnte vielleicht auch Hannover interessant für dich sein. Preislich kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen, aber ist ne ziemlich offene Stadt und du hättest im relativ großen Verein den Mittellandkanal, die Leine und diverse, ich glaube ganz gute Baggerseen. Die Seen liegen natürlich am Südrand und nicht mitten in der Stadt, sind aber noch halbwegs gut mit Öffis zu erreichen. @Orothred, was meinst du, könnte euer Verein für ihn interessant sein?



Auf jeden Fall. Bin ja selbst Zugezogener, die Stadt ist aber nicht verkehrt, und das sag ich als Dorfmensch 

Die Vereinsgewässer liegen auch teilweise mitten in der Stadt, zu unserer Vereinshalbinsel kommt man eigentlich recht gut hin. Ansonsten rund um die Stadt einige Gewässer und wie schon erwähnt Mittellandkanal und Leine, die auch beide mitten durch die Stadt fließen.

Bei weiteren Fragen seitens Threadersteller auch gerne PN


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2019)

hi,
dann werfe ich mal den edersee in den Raum!! Gibt rund rum kleinere Städte und wenn man ein Auto hat sollte es kein problem sein! Vom ngeln her ist es ein Traum!  Im Sommer immer paar Grad kälter und somit auch recht angenehm! Schöne Natur mit einigen schönen tieren. Meine Wildkamera am Teich konte schon rehe füchse etc aufnehmen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den Osten kenne ich zuwenig, um dies beurteilen zu können, aber wenn man sich die letzten Wahlergebnisse anschaut, dann sieht es da nicht so gut aus, mit Toleranz und Freundlichkeit mit "Zugereisten"!
> Außerdem glaube ich, dass die Menschen dort ziemlich gefrustet sind, weil ...............



Glauben ist nicht Wissen!

Viele Leute sind hier gefrustet weil es immer noch keine Lohngleicheit zw. Ost und West gibt.

Die Leute sind hier sehr tolerant und freundlich - sonst wäre MV auch nicht Urlaubsland Nr. 1 aber sie passen sich ungern an fremde Sitten und Bräuche an!
Sie erwarten dass sich hier an die Sitten und Gebräuche angepasst wird!
Traditionell leben ohne Gängelung von oben. Ohne Gendergaga, fremde Glaubensgemeinschaften, Parallelgesellschaften , NoGo-Areas, selbsternannte Vordenker  usw....
Deshalb auch das konservative Wahlergebnis.

Das noch weiter aufzudröseln ist aber nix fürs Board.

Wenn man ohne Gangs, ohne viel Krminalität einfach nur leben und angeln will - so wie es immer war - empfehle ich MV als Wohngegend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Grüppchen Glatzen saß Dosenbier saufend auf einer Parkbank



Die gibt es hier auch.
Sind aber ausnahmslos linke Glatzen, die dabei auch noch kiffen und anderes Zeug nehmen.
Meist noch ein Rudel Köter dabei, um Leute und Polizei auf Abstand zu halten bzw. "ihr" Revier zu zu beanspruchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

HIer noch extra für dich Jürgen @Taxidermist 

Ein sehr guter Artikel über die Unterschiede zw. Ost und West:

https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/alles...nd-sich-zur-provokation-entwickelt-ld.1415437


----------



## ralle (17. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das Umland kann man schon nicht empfehlen, weil der ÖPNV dann gleich sehr mau ausfällt.




Das wird doch mit dem Klimapaket gerade geändert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Das wird doch mit dem Klimapaket gerade geändert



Was würde das am Klima verbessern, wenn statt einer Person im Pkw  dann eine Person im ÖPNV sprich Bus  Platz nehmen würde? Hier ist  Dorf sind wir mit etwas über 40 Personen,  da wird's mit dem ÖPNV nichts, aber hier ist auch nicht der Ursprung der Belastung.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2019)

@Professor Tinca, danke für diesen aufschlussreichen Artikel!
Persönlich halte ich das Zustandekommen der "gelungenen" Wiedervereinigung für einen reinen Zufall, beruhend auf einem Missverständnis.






Wenn dieser Trottel seinen Zettel entsprechend interpretiert hätte, dann hätten die für mehr Freiheit demonstrierenden Menschen nämlich, ganz nach chinesischem Vorbild, heftig auf die Schnauze bekommen!
Daran hätte auch ein Gorbatschow, oder Kohl nichts  geändert.
Aber, hätte, wäre, wenn, ändert heute nun auch nichts mehr?

Zufällig befinde ich mich in einer ähnlichen Situation, wie unser Kollege Fragezeichen hier.
Dieses Jahr gerade 60 Jahre alt geworden, überlege ich ebenfalls meinen Altersruhesitz noch woanders zu finden, als hier im Gewässer armen, bzw. arg zersiedelten  BW.
Das dabei natürlich auch, für einen Angler, Meck-Pom attraktiv erscheint, ist klar!
Eine Alternative wäre für mich allerdings noch das nördliche Umland von Köln, meine alte Heimat, aber da sieht es abgesehen vom Rhein nun mal mal ganz düster aus, mit Angelmöglichkeit, zumal ich leidenschaftlicher Bootsangler bin.
Und landschaftlich ist es auch nicht der Bringer, vier Kohlekraftwerke am Horizont zu sehen, dazwischen etwas freies Land und auf der anderen Seite, acht Kilometer Bayerwerk/Dormagen.
Aber meine Tochter ist auch gerade dahin "ausgewandert" und bewohnt inzwischen mein altes Elternhaus, die hatte auch keinen Bock mehr auf dieses spießige, stoffelige Volk hier in BW und dies obwohl sie hier aufgewachsen ist?
Ich werde mir das im nächsten Jahr bei euch, im Rahmen eines längeren Urlaubs, mal persönlich ansehen und mir ein Urteil bilden.
Bisher war ich nämlich noch nie in Meck-Pom.
Nebenher werde ich noch versuchen, ein paar eurer Hechte und Barsche zu verhaften.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2019)

Bremen.

Top Angelrevier und aufgrund der Nähe zu Hamburg auch interessant.

Preislich gut zum Leben als Früh-Rentner ; Bremen ist recht hoch verschuldet und hat eine recht hohe Arbeitslosigkeit.

Somit sind die Wohnungskosten selbst in besseren Gegenden überschaubar , allgemein günstige Kostenstruktur .

Trotzdem sehr hippe Ecken "Schlachte" , da steppt der Bär zum Ausgehen.

Anglerisch absolute Extraklasse - von Aal ( reichlich ) über Raubfische  (Barschartige mit das Beste in Europa) extrtem billige und fischreiche Gewässerarten ( Weser , Oberweser , diverse Vereinsseen mit top Besatz ) , inkl. kostenlosem Angeln in der Unterweser , alles da.

Sogar Flundern ab Herbst , Karpfen , Weißfische bis zum Erbrechen .... wer da nix fängt ....

Politisch gerade rot-rot-grün ( oje... ) ; liberale bunte Mischung , nat. auch mit den Schattenseiten .

Bremen ist wenn man nicht gerade arbeitssuchen ist , anglerisch ein Traum und bezahlbar.

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das im nächsten Jahr bei euch, im Rahmen eines längeren Urlaubs, mal persönlich ansehen und mir ein Urteil bilden.
> Bisher war ich nämlich noch nie in Meck-Pom.
> Nebenher werde ich noch versuchen, ein paar eurer Hechte und Barsche zu verhaften.
> 
> Jürgen





Viel Erfolg dabei, Jürgen.

Es wird dir hier gefallen!thumbsup


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2019)

hi,
MV ist schön und die meisten Leute finde ich sehr nett! Fahre nun seit fast 20 jahren auf Familienbesuch dorthin und bis dato kann man sich def. nicht beschweren! Komische Leute gibt es überall!


----------



## jkc (17. September 2019)

Wenn ich mir über Arbeit keine Gedanken machen müsste, stünde MV bei mir ebenfalls ganz hoch im Kurs.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Als sehr gerne nicht in der großen Stadt Lebender, ja Stadtunfreund sage ich, dass man mit der ländlichen Eigenheit der Ureinwohner am besten auskommt, wenn man sie erst gar nicht als solche anführt. Sie ist einfach überall und das macht das Landleben aus. Selbst hier am Rhein, wo es weder Stadt noch Land scheint, ist es so. Wer dagegen angeht, der verliert. Wer es einfach geschehen lässt, nun ja, der wird zwar nie dazugehören, lebt aber sehr entspannt und unangefochten, zumal wenn er Exot ist, wie ich es bin. Auf die häufige Frage, warum man als Oberbayer ausgerechnet im Rheinland wohnt, antworte ich schon lange "Weil es mir gefällt!". Auch wenn mir einige Dinge nicht wirklich Freude bereiten. Irgendwas ist ja immer. Aber der echte Anrheiner ist zufrieden und ich hab keine Fusseln am Mund. Außerdem wird hier keiner gemobbt, weil er irgendwo her ist. Da gibt es Ecken, vor allem in Südbayern, wo es ganz anders abgeht. Falsches Herkunftsdorf? Tödlich! 

Den größten Fehler den man als Neusiedler machen kann, ist so zu sprechen: "Ja aber bei uns... blahblahblah!" Dann hast du überall, schlagartig und vollkommen zu Recht verloren. Denn warum bist du dann überhaupt gekommen!?

Ich habe 14 Umzüge hinter mir. Home is, where you can shit in peace.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. September 2019)

Hi, 
ich schmeisse mal Ostwestfalen ins Rennen.


----------



## Justsu (17. September 2019)

Ein interessanter Thread! 

Was mich sehr wundert, dass hier noch niemand Hamburg ins Rennen geschickt hat... muss an der Anforderung des günstigen Wohnraums liegen... das wird sicherlich nicht ganz einfach in Hamburg und da müsste man bei der Wohngegend schon deutliche Abstriche in Kauf nehmen, was man dafür allerdings bekommt, wiegt meines Erachtens eine ganze Menge auf! 

Mit Elbe, Alster und Bille sind gleich mehrere Gewässersysteme nur mit dem Fischereischein frei zu beangeln, zusätzlich gibt es recht günstige Möglichkeiten einem der dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereine beizutreten und damit noch weitere Gewässer zu befischen... das allein reicht schon für mehr als für ein Anglerleben! 

Dazu ist auch noch die Ostsee innerhalb von 1-1,5 Fahrstunden zu erreichen... das dann für das nächste Anglerleben 

Zu dem was Hamburg als Stadt zu bieten hat, muss ich hier sicherlich nichts extra schreiben... Großstadt muss man halt mögen und wollen...

Meine zweite Wahl würde auf Kiel fallen... Ostsee und NOK vor der Haustür und nicht weit weg so Gewässer wie die Eider und die Seen um Plön... rein anglerisch betrachtet könnte Kiel mir vermutlich sogar noch besser gefallen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

na dann komme ich mal mit Mittelfranken. Da hätten wir z.B. Gunzenhausen, Kleinstadt fast im Zentrum des fränkischen Seenlandes. Preiswerte, ruhige Gegend. Der Mittelfranke ist ein eher zurückhaltender Typ aber bei direktem Kontakt meist aufgeschlossen und hilfsbereit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca, danke für diesen aufschlussreichen Artikel!
> Persönlich halte ich das Zustandekommen der "gelungenen" Wiedervereinigung für einen reinen Zufall, beruhend auf einem Missverständnis.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der war aber der Einzige aus dem Politbüro welcher genug Arsch in der Hose hatte und sich schuldig bekannt hatte zu dem, was sie ihrem Volk angetan hatten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (17. September 2019)

nach allem lesen - meine Empfehlung - setze Dich in ein Wohnmobil und schau Dir Deutschland an - es ist wohl überall schön und am schönsten da
wo Du Dich niederlässt .


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (17. September 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Thread!
> 
> Was mich sehr wundert, dass hier noch niemand Hamburg ins Rennen geschickt hat... muss an der Anforderung des günstigen Wohnraums liegen... das wird sicherlich nicht ganz einfach in Hamburg und da müsste man bei der Wohngegend schon deutliche Abstriche in Kauf nehmen, was man dafür allerdings bekommt, wiegt meines Erachtens eine ganze Menge auf!
> 
> ...



Als Hamburger muss ich dazu natürlich auch ein paar Worte sagen.
Ich wohne ganz im Norden von HH in der Nähe von 4 NSGs und 300m von der Alster entfernt und habe beim Angeln gerne meine Ruhe.
Die anglerischen Möglichkeiten sind hier sehr zerstückelt zwischen verschiedenen Vereinen. Da der AV Alster 2 Vereinsteiche hier oben hat, bin ich diesem letztes Jahr im November beigetreten. Die restlichen Vereinsgewässer liegen bei Bad Oldesloe, nördlich Rendsburg oder ganz im Süden Hamburgs (ca. 1 Std Fahrtzeit). Von den beiden Teichen hier oben wird einer dieses Jahr nicht bewirtschaftet, der andere taucht seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr in der Liste der Gewässer auf, vermutlich weil sich kein Teichleiter hat finden lassen.

Verbandsgewässer sind auch locker ne Stunde weg oder halt der Baggersee neben der alten Mülldeponie.

Der freie Bereich der Alster beginnt erst ab Ohlsdorf (ca. 15 Autominuten entfernt) und die schönen Platze liegen alle am Alsterwanderweg, also jede Menge Publikumsverkehr. Ich war einmal mit einem Bekannten dort unterwegs und was einem da bei schönem Wetter an Paddlern, Ruderern und Fußgängern auf die Nerven geht, ist einfach nur heftig.
Die Elbe ist mind. 45 Autominuten entfernt, aber ich mag einfach nicht an der Steinpackung sitzen und Streetfishing ist erstrecht nicht mein Ding. Ok, kenne dort nicht so viele Plätze, aber was ich mit Google Earth ausfindig machen konnte, sind die noch weiter entfernt.
Da fahre ich dann doch lieber an die Ostsee und hab da meine Ruhe.

Als Alterssitz schwebt mir eindeutig die Ostseeküste vor, irgendwo zwischen Kiel, Fehmarn und Rügen


----------



## DUSpinner (17. September 2019)

Duisburger Süden, bezahlbarer Wohnraum, überwiegend Rheinländer ;-) bzw. Ruhris, also sehr offene Menschen, die sagen was sie denken, viel Grün sowie Seen und der Rhein , die Ruhr, die Häfen sowie den Rhein-Herne-Kanal zum Angeln. Arbeitsplätze im Ort oder in angrenzenden Städten. Wenn man sich bemüht und qualifiziert ist findet  an auch einen Job.
Woanders ist auch scheixxe... ;-)))


----------



## yukonjack (17. September 2019)

Egal wo ihr auch hin zieht, denkt immer daran, ihr nehmt euch selbst mit.


----------



## exstralsunder (17. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den Osten kenne ich zuwenig, um dies beurteilen zu können, aber wenn man sich die letzten Wahlergebnisse anschaut, dann sieht es da nicht so gut aus, mit Toleranz und Freundlichkeit mit "Zugereisten"!



Wenn du den Osten nicht kennst, dann quatsch nicht so einen Unsinn! Am Ende gibt es noch Leute die Dir glauben.
Wenn man dich  (und andere) so hört, könnte man meinen, in Dresden darf man nur mit braunen Klamotten vor die Tür.
Wir singen nur Lieder aus den 30ern und jeder der eine andere Hautfarbe als Bäckerweiß hat, bekommt auf die Fresse.
Wach mal auf.
Die Wahlergebnisse haben nichts mit der Gesinnung der Menschen hier zu tun.
Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Intoleranz gibt es in jedem Kleckernest von Deutschland.
Dazu muss man nicht nach Sachsen , Brandenburg oder Thüringen fahren.
Es gibt aber in jedem Kleckernest anders denkende.
@Fragezeichen
kann man schlecht beantworten. Idioten gibt es überall.
Du kannst in Berlin gut angeln. Genau so im Umland von Berlin. DIe haben Wasser ohne Ende.
Selbst bei mir in Dresden ist das möglich. (Ironie an: Musst aber aufpassen, dass dich nicht ein Pegida Demonstrant oder AFD Wähler in die Elbe wirft. Ironie aus)
Für einen kleinen Obolus bist du Mitglied im Sächsischen Anglerverband. Dazu kommen noch pi mal Daumen ca.100€ Jahresbeitrag in (d)einem Verein.
Dafür kannst du aber in *ganz Sachsen* die komplette Elbe und hunderte Seen, Bäche und Flüsse beangeln. Die schaffst du im Leben nicht.
Für jeweils weitere 3-5 € kannst du das dann auch in Thüringen, Sachsen Anhalt, Brandenburg und Meck Pom machen.
Wie du schon bemerkt hast, ticken wir im Osten ein bissel anders. Bei uns gibt es eben nicht so eine Vereins(teich)meierei wie "im Westen".
Ansonsten eben wie angesprochen: das Umland von Greifswald, oder Stralsund.
Vooorsicht.....die Nordmenschen sind Blubberköppe. Die reden nicht mit jedem...schon gar nicht mit einem aus dem Westen,Osten oder Süden.
Erst Recht nicht wenn die aus Ba-Wü kommen...


----------



## ollidi (17. September 2019)

Mal ein kleine (noch zarte) Bitte: Lasst jetzt bitte das Politikgeplänkel hier raus.
Es geht hier rein darum, welcher Ort am ehesten zum Fischen geeignet ist und sonst nichts.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Im Osten hätte ich genau einen an die Wand schmeissen können. Anno 2005 am Fuchsbruch bei Brandenburg an der Havel. Der Genosse Bedienteil hatte offensichtlich sein Hirn so versoffen, dass er sich nichts merken konnte und schreiben wollte er auch nicht. Der kam an den Tisch mit 6 Gästen, fragte einen, was er trinken möchte, dann ging er und holte. Danach kam der Zweite an die Reihe u.s.w.

Ganz vorbei war es dann, wenn sich auch der Wirt mit seinen Kumpanen dem Trunke ergaben und das war praktisch immer. Dann war Selbstbedienung befohlen, oder es wurde gleich eine Pulle "Honecker's Rache" aufgetragen, weil man mit so einem Pillepalle, wie einzelnen Runden gar nicht erst anfangen wollte.

Aber sonst war es immer schön! Sieht man mal von meiner angeheirateten und durch Scheidung entfernten Mischpoche aus Leipzig ab.


----------



## DUSpinner (17. September 2019)

@Andal Thema verfehlt... Bringt dem TE nix ;-)


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Das ganze Thema hat einen geringen sittlichen Nährwert. Weil jeder sein Raion über den Schellnkönig lobt. Reisen, sehen, umziehen. Alles andere ist für den Bobbes.


----------



## W-Lahn (17. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glauben ist nicht Wissen!
> 
> Viele Leute sind hier gefrustet weil es immer noch keine Lohngleicheit zw. Ost und West gibt und auch weil man nach vielen Arbeitsjahren nicht mehr bekom
> 
> ...


"Ohne fremde Glaubensgemeinschaften" / "konservative Wahlergebnis"           Läuft bei euch.....nicht


----------



## Kochtopf (17. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die gibt es hier auch.
> Sind aber ausnahmslos linke Glatzen, die dabei auch noch kiffen und anderes Zeug nehme[...]


 ich denke ich bin in der Lage Bone- von Skinheads zu unterscheiden, danke für den Versuch aber das waren eindeutig faschos (ausser natürlich Landser wären unpolitisch) - anglerisch wäre die Mecklenburger Seenplatte dennoch ganz weit vorne aber was Flüsse angeht - da fehlt mir in Nordhessen nichts (ausser aktuell 20-30cm Wasser)


----------



## exstralsunder (17. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> anglerisch wäre die Mecklenburger Seenplatte dennoch ganz weit vorne



Diese ist aber für hiesige Verhältnisse nicht ganz Preiswert.
Ist eben relativ. Für ca 70 Seen/Flüsse kostet eine 2 Wochen Angelkarte für EINE Angel= 65 €.
Das ist für den ein oder anderen Bayern wahrscheinlich geradezu ein Megaschnäppchen.
Für ehemalige DAV Gewässer Angler natürlich nicht.
Kann aber auch sein, dass die Mek Pom Vereine einen Sonderpreis bei den Müritzfischen bekommen. Das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Anderseits: mit dem Küstenfischereischein für M-V ist man mit 30€ fürs JAHR ganz gut dran.
Hier kann man nahezu die (fast) komplette Ostseeküste von Ahlbeck (Usedom) bis kurz vor die Trave beangeln.
Hier jetzt einen Tipp geben, wo man gut wohnen kann...ist nahezu unmöglich.
Wäre ich ein paar Tage jünger, würde man mich in Süd Norwegen finden.


----------



## thanatos (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich denke ich bin in der Lage Bone- von Skinheads zu unterscheiden, danke für den Versuch aber das waren eindeutig faschos (ausser natürlich Landser wären unpolitisch) - anglerisch wäre die Mecklenburger Seenplatte dennoch ganz weit vorne aber was Flüsse angeht - da fehlt mir in Nordhessen nichts (ausser aktuell 20-30cm Wasser)


laß endlich den Sch.... ob Skins oder Zecken  beide haben mit rechts oder links absolut nichts zu tun ,sind einfach
trottelige Bengels die auf Zoff aus sind  . Frage was sind Hooligans -rechts links auf keinen Fall haben sie was mit Fussball zu tun - nur mit
Randale


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> laß endlich den Sch.... ob Skins oder Zecken  beide haben mit rechts oder links absolut nichts zu tun ,sind einfach
> trottelige Bengels die auf Zoff aus sind  . Frage was sind Hooligans -rechts links auf keinen Fall haben sie was mit Fussball zu tun - nur mit
> Randale


Ich lass mir sicher nicht von dir den Mund verbieten, Mäusken. Und im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich wenigstens versucht einen Bogen zum Threadthema zu schlagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich denke ich bin in der Lage Bone- von Skinheads zu unterscheiden, danke für den Versuch aber das waren eindeutig faschos (ausser natürlich Landser wären unpolitisch) - anglerisch wäre die Mecklenburger Seenplatte dennoch ganz weit vorne aber was Flüsse angeht - da fehlt mir in Nordhessen nichts (ausser aktuell 20-30cm Wasser)



Hab ich gar nicht bestritten, nur erzählt wie es hier bei mir ist, mein Gutster.
Ein paar saufende Penner gibt's überall.


----------



## rhinefisher (18. September 2019)

Hi!
Der Gedanke an ein besseres und schöneres Umfeld treibt mich auch hier weg... .
Und ich kann das Alles drehen und wenden bis ich schwarz werde; es bleibt nur Kiel... .
Im Rheinland gefallen mir die Menschen mit großem Abstand am besten, aber mit der angelei ist es hier so mittel - klar, besser als im Süden, aber sehr viel schlechter als im Norden.
In den Osten möchte ich eher nicht - da würde ich zu heftig anecken.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (18. September 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> @Taxidermist hallo Jürgen , wir im Osten sind sicher nicht intolerant ,die politische Meinung meiner Vereinskameraden und Freunden  ist unter uns total
> egal ,außer Ultra grün - aber die angeln ja eh nicht .
> wenn es Stadt sein muß kann ich Brandenburg empfehlen ,top Angelgewässer schon mitten in der Stadt ,bei Vorlage des Fischereischeins bekommst
> du eine Angelkarte für ein recht großes Revier - keine Verbands-oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft nötig .
> ...



Also Nazi ist OK, "Ultra Grün" nicht?!?
Interessantes Weltbild!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2019)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> "Ohne fremde Glaubensgemeinschaften" / "konservative Wahlergebnis"           Läuft bei euch.....nicht




Wir fühlen uns hier wohl, so wie es ist, aber danke für dein "Interesse".

Hier nochmal der Link. Evtl. verstehst du dann besser:
https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/alles...nd-sich-zur-provokation-entwickelt-ld.1415437


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. September 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Der Gedanke an ein besseres und schöneres Umfeld treibt mich auch hier weg... .
> Und ich kann das Alles drehen und wenden bis ich schwarz werde; es bleibt nur Kiel... .
> Im Rheinland gefallen mir die Menschen mit großem Abstand am besten, aber mit der angelei ist es hier so mittel - klar, besser als im Süden, aber sehr viel schlechter als im Norden.
> In den Osten möchte ich eher nicht - da würde ich zu heftig anecken.. .



Das möchte ich doch relativieren. Als bekennende Nervensäge kann ich dir versichern, das es zwischen dem Ruhrpott und dem Osten eigentlich viel weniger Unterschiede gibt, als man glaubt.


----------



## yukonjack (18. September 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja mal ein Thema. Bin gespannt wie das endet.


Das Radar hat`s voraus gesehn….


----------



## exstralsunder (18. September 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ich kann das Alles drehen und wenden bis ich schwarz werde; es bleibt nur Kiel... .



Hä? Wieso jetzt Kiel? Was ist in Kiel anders als Beispielsweise Bremen, Lübeck oder Hamburg?
Ok...die Fähre nach Norwegen ist vor der Haustür. 
Mir würde spontan nichts einfallen, was für Kiel sprechen würde.
Die Kieler Sprotte vielleicht. Aber die kommt ja nicht zwingend aus Kiel.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> In den Osten möchte ich eher nicht - da würde ich zu heftig anecken.. .



Woher nimmst du diese Weisheit? 
Meinst du ein Stralsunder oder Rostocker ist anders als ein Bremer, Kieler?
Wenn ja: besuch den Osten Deutschlands.


----------



## rhinefisher (18. September 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso jetzt Kiel? Was ist in Kiel anders als Beispielsweise Bremen, Lübeck oder Hamburg?
> Ok...die Fähre nach Norwegen ist vor der Haustür.
> Mir würde spontan nichts einfallen, was für Kiel sprechen würde.
> Die Kieler Sprotte vielleicht. Aber die kommt ja nicht zwingend aus Kiel.
> ...



Natürlich gibt es im Osten viele nette und liebenswürdige Menschen.
Aber ich bin noch nirgends so oft angepöbelt worden wie in Bayern und Ostdeuteschland.
Meine Frau war vor einem Jahr beruflich für ein Paar Tage in Rostock und fand das Lebensgefühl dort schrecklich - und mein Weib ist wirklich völlig frei von Vorurteilen ala "Dunkeldeutschland".

PS: Aber was zählt schon die Meinung eines Menschen, der offensichtlich zu blöde zu Zitieren ist - irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht richtig hin..


----------



## Hering 58 (18. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir fühlen uns hier wohl, so wie es ist, aber danke für dein "Interesse".
> 
> Hier nochmal der Link. Evtl. verstehst du dann besser:
> https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/alles...nd-sich-zur-provokation-entwickelt-ld.1415437


Netter Bericht - Prof.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

Wieso geht ihr euch an? Es gibt einfach Gegenden, wo der Einzelne aus sehr subjektiven Gründen nicht gerne sein möchte. Hier im Trööt hat sicher jeder einen Flecken, wo er sagt "Nein hier sicher nicht!". Das ist doch auch kein Problem. Ich möchte auch nicht dort meinen Altersruhesitz wählen, wo von Haus aus der Vorwurf steht, ich würde mich gewisser Vorteile bedienen, die ein Einheimischer nicht hat, oder hatte. Ob das Kaff nun Kleinkleckersdorf, oder Hinterhuglhapfing heißt, spielt hierbei keine Musike.

Ich habe den größten Teil meines Lebens im landschaftlich sehr reizvollen und touristisch aktiven Teil Südbayerns, am Alpenrand verlebt. Oft hörte man von den Stammurlaubern, dass sie mit der Rente hier her ziehen wollten, was sie dann auch taten. Aber die meisten waren auch wieder genau so schnell weg, wie sie kamen. Denn es ist ein enormer Unterschied, ob man Urlauber und damit gerngesehenes "Zahlschwein" ist, oder ob man dort lebt und ggf. von den Ressourcen etwas abhaben will. Besonders dann, wenn auf x-tausend Einwohner die "Eingeborenen" mit einer handvoll Familiennamen auskommen, der Sohn lieber die Cousine heiratetet, bevor auch nur ein Quadratmeter Grund ins verhasste Nachbardorf geht - oder so in der Art.

Wir leben eben im alten Europa und nicht in den USA, wo es keine Sache ist, wer woher stammt, so lange er einkommensmäßig ins neue Habitat passt. Und da geht dann der gleiche Zirkus los, der hier beklagt wird. 

Darum bleibe ich für mich bei meinem Wunschgedanken an einen großen Camper und dem Status des ewigen Urlaubers treu. Für den mir allerdings sowohl gesundheitlich, als vor allem auch finanziell der Arsch deutlich zu weit in den Knien hängt.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

Was man bei solchen Planungen auch nicht vergessen sollte. Keiner wird jünger und gesünder. Als meine Leute aufs Land, also wirklich aufs Land zogen, war alles eitel Sonnenschein. Heute ist meine Mutter im 81ten Jahr und in der Kalahari regnet es öfter, als dort der Bus fährt. Nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2019)

Eine Welt voller Vorurteile, sowohl was den Osten anbelangt als auch was Bayern anbelangt usw.
Ich bin vor mittlerweile 27 Jahren nach Herzogenaurach (Mittelfranken) gezogen. Hab dort vom ersten Tag an nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl jeder wusste, dass ich "Ossi" bin. Man muss halt nur auf die Leute zugehen, mit ihnen auch mal einen saufen und manchmal die Klappe halten (Stichwort Religion). Die Franken sind geradezu, vertragen es aber, wenn die Antwort genauso geradezu zurückkommt. Mittlerweile bin ich im Vorstand des Angelvereins und wäre, wenn ich es wollte, längst Vorstand im nicht ganz kleinen Fussballverein.

Drei meiner bisherigen Chefs haben sich nach dem Ruhestand schöne Häuser in MeckPomm (teils Ostsee) gebaut. Die leben dort gern und zufrieden, sind aber nicht wirklich happy über die Altersstruktur im Umland. Die Jugend fehlt.

Stadt wäre für mich ein No-Go, nirgends ist alles perfekt, aber selbst hier in Franken hab ich mehr Angelangebote (ja, man muss im Verein sein und es ist nicht ganz billig), als ich ausschöpfen kann. 

Kommt ja auch auf die familiäre Situation an. Hier in Mittelfranken ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Kinder später im erreichbaren Umfeld wohnen bleiben, sicher größer als in strukturschwachen Gebieten.

Zum ganzen Unsinn, der bzgl. der AfD dem Osten angedichtet wird: Ein US-Kollege hat mir heute gesagt, er verstünde nicht den Unterschied zwischen den Zielen der AfD und den Republikanern in den USA. Ich hab ihm gesagt, den gibt es auch nicht. Beide sind national-konservativ und der Unterschied ist, dass die eine Partei als Nazi-Partei beschimpft wird und die andere das mächtigste Land der Welt regiert.


----------



## Fragezeichen (18. September 2019)

Da ist doch schon eine recht große Liste entstanden, die ich abarbeiten kann. Danke allerseits!

Inzwischen verstehe ich auch was gemeint war, als jemand meinte das könnte noch "interessant" werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zum ganzen Unsinn, der bzgl. der AfD dem Osten angedichtet wird: Ein US-Kollege hat mir heute gesagt, er verstünde nicht den Unterschied zwischen den Zielen der AfD und den Republikanern in den USA. Ich hab ihm gesagt, den gibt es auch nicht. Beide sind national-konservativ und der Unterschied ist, dass die eine Partei als Nazi-Partei beschimpft wird und die andere das mächtigste Land der Welt regiert.



Welch eine verharmlosende, oberflächliche Betrachtung. Es gibt Strömungen in den Republikanern, die bilden das gesamte Spektrum von der AFD über CDU/CSU aber auch im wirtschaftsliberalen Flügel die FDP ab. Dazu ein Teil mit den fundamentalen Christen, die hierzulande mittlerweile von der AFD angewanzt werden.


----------



## exstralsunder (18. September 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es im Osten viele nette und liebenswürdige Menschen.
> Aber ich bin noch nirgends so oft angepöbelt worden wie in Bayern und Ostdeuteschland.
> Meine Frau war vor einem Jahr beruflich für ein Paar Tage in Rostock und fand das Lebensgefühl dort schrecklich - und mein Weib ist wirklich völlig frei von Vorurteilen ala "Dunkeldeutschland".
> 
> PS: Aber was zählt schon die Meinung eines Menschen, der offensichtlich zu blöde zu Zitieren ist - irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht richtig hin..



Klappt doch mit dem Zitieren. 
Ich habe von Berufswegen nahezu ganz Deutschland bereist.
Ich habe wirklich nette Schwaben, Franken, Bayern, Hessen und was weiß ich kennengelernt.
Ich war sehr oft in S-H angeln und habe dort viele nette Menschen kennengelernt. Bin heute noch im S-H-angeln Forum unterwegs.
Das Kutterboard gibts ja leider nicht mehr.
Da ich von Rügen komme, kenne ich auch auch dort sehr viele Menschen.
Natürlich sind bei allen Bekanntschaften auch ein paar dabei, die entweder zu heiß gebadet wurden oder mal vom Wickeltisch gefallen sind.
Das aber jetzt auf eine Volksgruppe zu schließen, halte ich für falsch.
Kurz nach der Wende war ich bei meinem damaligen Chef in Villingen Schwenningen. Der nahm mich mal mit zu einem Treffen diverser Geschäftsführer.
Er stellte mich kurz vor. Er meinte: er (also ich) kommt aus Dresden ehemalige DDR.
Als ich zu Wort kam und mich etwas genauer vorstellen wollte, wurden die Augen der Geschäftsführer groß.
Auf die Frage: was sie haben-oder ob ich was falsch gesagt hätte ...meinte einer: Sie sprechen deutsch?
Ich ja ähm...warum nicht? Meinte er; ich dachte sie sprechen in der DDR alle russisch?!
Ich sagte: wenn sie wollen kann ich auch das. Wahlweise auch englisch oder gerne auch Plattdeutsch.
Wir haben uns auf hochdeutsch geeinigt.
Aber: das sind so die Vorurteile in unserem Land.
Inzwischen wissen auch die Schwaben, dass alle außer sie selber hochdeutsch können.
Wir hingegen wissen nun, dass das Gemurmel in Bad Tölz doch tatsächlich so etwas wie eine Sprache ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Welch eine verharmlosende, oberflächliche Betrachtung. Es gibt Strömungen in den Republikanern, die bilden das gesamte Spektrum von der AFD über CDU/CSU aber auch im wirtschaftsliberalen Flügel die FDP ab. Dazu ein Teil mit den fundamentalen Christen, die hierzulande mittlerweile von der AFD angewanzt werden.



Alle Strömungen, die du beschreibst, findest du in der AfD auch. Und viele CSU-Wähler könnten hinsichtlich ihrer Einstellung genauso gut AfD wählen.

Ist aber hier das falsche Forum, um diese Diskussion zu vertiefen.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Eine Welt voller Vorurteile, sowohl was den Osten anbelangt als auch was Bayern anbelangt usw.
> Ich bin vor mittlerweile 27 Jahren nach Herzogenaurach (Mittelfranken) gezogen.


Mittelfranken wird zwar seit den napoleonischen Wirrnissen von Bayern verwaltet, ist aber eine Kriegsaltlast. Bayern war bis zum "Bolium" ein gemütliches Erzherzogtum. Erst der kleine, giftige Korse machte daraus ein Königreich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zum ganzen Unsinn, der bzgl. der AfD dem Osten angedichtet wird: Ein US-Kollege hat mir heute gesagt, er verstünde nicht den Unterschied zwischen den Zielen der AfD und den Republikanern in den USA. Ich hab ihm gesagt, den gibt es auch nicht. Beide sind national-konservativ und der Unterschied ist, dass die eine Partei als Nazi-Partei beschimpft wird und die andere das mächtigste Land der Welt regiert.




Genau so ist es.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mittelfranken wird zwar seit den napoleonischen Wirrnissen von Bayern verwaltet, ist aber eine Kriegsaltlast. Bayern war bis zum "Bolium" ein gemütliches Erzherzogtum. Erst der kleine, giftige Korse machte daraus ein Königreich.



Sag hier in der Dorfkneipe mal, Mittelfranken wäre Bayern. Das wird teuer. Das hab ich so ziemlich als Erstes gelernt, als ich herkam.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sag hier in der Dorfkneipe mal, Mittelfranken wäre Bayern. Das wird teuer. Das hab ich so ziemlich als Erstes gelernt, als ich herkam.


Da södert die Maus keinen Faden ab. Bayern bleibt Bayern und Franken Franken.


----------



## rhinefisher (18. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.



Nein - so ist es ganz und garnicht!
Während die eine Partei nationalkonservative Werte vertritt und durchaus die Realität im Blick behält, sind die Anderen bloß jämmerliche ...... .
95% der Amerikaner würden nur noch kotzen, wenn sie das "Parteiprogrom" der AFD wirklich lesen könnten.. .

Aber nochmal zum Thema: Für einen leidenschaftlichen Angler kommt doch eigentlich nur die Ostsee in Frage - ganz unabhängig vom politischen Standpunkt.
Die fischereilichen Möglichkeiten sind einfach besser als im Rest der Republik.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2019)

Doch so ist es schon.

Man muss sich nur mal genau damit befassen.

Nicht umsonst sind da Doktoren und auch mindestens ein lehrender Juraprofessor Mitglied(in MV).
Die wissen schon genau wovon sie reden.

Wenn ich sehe was für Nichtskönner für die Grünen und auch Plagiatsdoktoren bislang so im Bundestag rumlungerten.....

Aber das Gute an 'ner Demokratie ist ja, dass jeder (fast alles) sagen darf und man sich selbst aussucht wofür man sich letzendlich entscheidet.


----------



## nostradamus (18. September 2019)

Hi,
macht doch einfach ein neues Thema auf! Glaube das hat jetzt nichts mehr mit dem thema zu tun.

Danke
mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. September 2019)

Mmh ja euer Juraprofessor ist ein ganz besonderes Schmanckerl, der lädt sich Reichsbürger zum Vortrag ein, ohne deren Biographie zu kennen und wie immer, wenn das unfassbare erst mal gesagt ist, zurückholen kann man es nicht und irgendwo wird die verdorbene Saat schon aufgehen.

Man kann ihn zwar demokratisch wählen, bekommt dafür aber keine demokratische Vertretung


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Inzwischen wissen auch die Schwaben, dass alle außer sie selber hochdeutsch können.
> Wir hingegen wissen nun, dass das Gemurmel in Bad Tölz doch tatsächlich so etwas wie eine Sprache ist.



Hallo,

rein sprachgeschichtlich betrachtet (Benrather Linie) sprechen die Schwaben hochdeutsch, die Tölzer übrigens auch.

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (18. September 2019)

Hatten wir Friesland schon ? Wäre für *mich* ne Option.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (18. September 2019)

Na,hier juckt doch bei einigen bestimmt schon der dicke Meldefinger ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Mmh ja euer Juraprofessor ist ein ganz besonderes Schmanckerl, der lädt sich Reichsbürger zum Vortrag ein, ohne deren Biographie zu kennen und wie immer, wenn das unfassbare erst mal gesagt ist, zurückholen kann man es nicht und irgendwo wird die verdorbene Saat schon aufgehen.
> 
> Man kann ihn zwar demokratisch wählen, bekommt dafür aber keine demokratische Vertretung



Nix als Unterstellungen!

Als Juraprofessor, der Anwälte, Richter usw. ausbildet, muss er ja wissen was legal ist und was nicht!

Ob es jedem Schreihals passt was legal ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Naish82 (18. September 2019)

Wollt ihr euer Politgeplänkel jetzt echt mal woanders hin schieben?
Es geht hier um angeltechnisch nette Reviere zum Leben, um nichts weiteres. 
Eure politischen und gesellschaftlichen Ansichten wurden vom TE nicht gefordert.
Ich finde MV zum Angeln genial (als S.-H.ler)


----------



## Danielsu83 (18. September 2019)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt kann ich die ganze Aufregung um die AFD nicht verstehen. Am Ende ist das eine normale Bürgerliche-Konservative Partei, die eine Marktlücke besetzt die, die CDU freigegeben hat. Das die CDU die unter Merkel stark nach Links gerückt ist darüber nicht glücklich ist, sich auf einmal die Wähler mit dem Emporkömmling zu teilen ist klar. Sollte aber kein Grund seien die Partei zu verurteilen. Wenn man sich die Positionen der AFD mal ganz nüchtern anschaut und ein Parteiprogramm der CDU aus den Jahren 1990-2010 daneben hält sind die schon recht ähnlich. Was über die nächsten 5-10 Jahre sicherlich dazu führt das die AFD als eine ganz normale Partei wahrgenommen wird wie jetzt z.B. die Grünen.

Was den einen oder anderen Verbalausetzter prominenter Mitglieder angeht, so hat solche Mitglieder jede andere Partei auch. Die SPD mit "Auf die Fresse-Nahles" oder "Pack-Gabriel", bei der CDU zum Beispiel der Profalla der immer mal wieder zu Verbal Diarröhe neigt, die Grünen früher mit Joschka -Sie -Sind-ein -Arschloch -Fischer oder Ich-finde-Chinas-Pseudo-Demokratie-Klasse-Harbeck usw. usw. usw.

Wer die AFD als Nazi-Partei bezeichnet verharmlost Parteien wie der 3te Weg oder die NPD und hat im Geschichte und schon der Adolf aus Braunau sagte von sich selbst das er primär Sozialist ist. Goebbels war zum Beispiel ein großer Bewunderer des Visionären Willens der Sowjets. Und man kann der AFD sicherlich vieles nachsagen aber nicht das sie großartiges Sozialistisches Gedankengut in sich trägt. Da fallen mir andere Parteien ein z.B. Grüne und Rote die alte NS-Rezepte wie die Mietobergrenze wieder einführen möchte.

Mir sind übrigens weder im Westen noch im Osten auch nicht im Süden oder Norden zwischen 10 und 25 % Glatzenträger im Thor Steinar Outfit mit nem Krampf im rechten Arm über den Weg gelaufen.

Ich finde es übrigens auch verblüffend wie der Osten immer wieder als Recht Hochburg gesehen wird obwohl die extrem Linke da ähnliche Ergebnisse einfährt.

Ich selbst wähle übrigens nicht die AFD da ich eher ein Bürgerlich-Liberales Weltbild habe.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Minimax (18. September 2019)

Schätze, bei der nächsten Patrouille ist die Kneipe hier dicht.  Schade, eine ungewöhnliche, interessante Fragestellung und ein mutiger Plan vom TE. Am besten wärs vielleicht wirklich, bei entsprechendem Zeit- und Finanzbudget mal eine längere Rundreise mit mehrwöchigen Aufenthalten der endgültigen Entscheidung vorangehen zu lassen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. September 2019)

hach ja, zum Glück habe ich noch Popcorn!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. September 2019)

Man nehme ein Hornissennest und steche einfach mal unbedarft mit nem Stock rein....

...fragt sich nur warum die Hornissen sich daraufhin lieber selbst attackieren


----------



## Andal (19. September 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man nehme ein Hornissennest und steche einfach mal unbedarft mit nem Stock rein....
> 
> ...fragt sich nur warum die Hornissen sich daraufhin lieber selbst attackieren


Schon der Biss eines einzigen Pferdes kann zahlreiche Hornissen töten!


----------



## Fragezeichen (19. September 2019)

(Ostsee) Küste wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt, ich dachte immer bis auf Bodden ist da nur Plattfisch/Kutterangeln angesagt oder tausende Würfe für eine ersehnte Meerforelle. Und Bodden höre/sehe ich immer nur Bootsangeln, das klingt eher teuer und nicht im Rahmen meiner Mögichkeiten. 

Liege ich da so falsch? Kann man vom Strand oder in Häfen gut und günstig Spinnangeln, das Jahr hindurch? Klärt mich gerne auf, ihr Küstenbewohner.


----------



## Mike- (19. September 2019)

Alter Schwede was manch einer für Kommentare ablässt ist fast eine Frechheit, so über die eigenen Leute zu schelten. Echt unglaublich, ich glaube ich stehe im Wald. Anhand von Wahlergebnissen eine ganze Gegend niedermachen, hast du jemals mit einem einzigen da unten gesprochen? Die sind 10x gastfreundlicher als hier in Baden Württemberg und obendrein 40x offener als das bei uns der Fall ist. Von Hass und was Ihr euch einbildet kann keine Rede sein, sorry aber Ihr schaut zu viel ARD & ZDF, die Gehirnwäsche scheint echt zu fruchten.


Ich wollte letztes Jahr selber Richtung Osten ziehen weil mich die verbohrten Schwaben nur noch nerven (ich bin selber einer). Stralsund war auch in meiner näheren Auswahl, aber jetzt habe ich erst mal einen halbwegs vernünftigen Job und bleibe.


----------



## Naish82 (19. September 2019)

Fragezeichen schrieb:


> (Ostsee) Küste wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt, ich dachte immer bis auf Bodden ist da nur Plattfisch/Kutterangeln angesagt oder tausende Würfe für eine ersehnte Meerforelle. Und Bodden höre/sehe ich immer nur Bootsangeln, das klingt eher teuer und nicht im Rahmen meiner Mögichkeiten.
> 
> Liege ich da so falsch? Kann man vom Strand oder in Häfen gut und günstig Spinnangeln, das Jahr hindurch? Klärt mich gerne auf, ihr Küstenbewohner.



Naja, du hast nie erwähnt was deine bevorzugten Methoden/Zierfische sind.
Aber ja, Ostsee geht halt Platte/Dorsch und ab und an MeFo vom Strand aus. 
Bodden kann man die meisten Stellen auch sehr erfolgreich mit der Wathose befischen aber natürlich hat man vom Boot mehr Möglichkeiten. Wobei für den Bodden auch ein kleines 4-5m Ruderboot mit 5ps Motor „reicht um Spaß zu haben“, natürlich wetterabhängig. 

Deswegen habe ich dir ja Plön Bzw die Schleswig-Holsteinische Schweiz mit ihren Seen and Herz gelegt. Auch hier ist je nach See und Zielfisch ein Ruderboot aber von Vorteil, kann man natürlich aber auch leihen.
Zur Ostsee (hohwachter bucht/weissenhaus) sind‘s 20-30 Minuten, wenn man mal auf Dorsch/Platte/MeFo möchte. 
Ist vllt abwechslungsreicher als wenn man direkt an der Ostsee wohnt.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. September 2019)

Plön ist angeltechnisch durchaus eine Reise wert..!
Das ist ja das Schöne an der Gegend; die Ostsee ist bloß die Dreingabe - die Möglichkeiten im Süßwasser sind fast Unerschöpflich.
Man hat dermaßen viele Gewässer zur Auswahl...


----------



## Naish82 (19. September 2019)

Zum Leben finde ich ist es auch eine nette (Klein-)Stadt. Man hat sowohl eine gute ärztliche Versorgung als auch alle Einkaufsmöglichkeiten vor Ort, eine kleine, hübsche Fußgängerzone, Restaurants etc, und auch das Umland ist für weitere Unternehmungen reizvoll (Radfahren, Odtseestrände,Wandern, kanutouren auf der Schwentine etc.), mit der Bahn ist man ruckzuck in Kiel wenn man kein Auto hat...
Die Gegend (Holsteinische Schweiz) ist halt nicht so platt wie der Rest von Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. September 2019)

Stimmt - die Gegend um Plön, eigentlich fast Alles zwischen Kiel - Lübbeck und Fehmarn, ist landschaftlich richtig schön.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (19. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das zu diskutieren würde zu weit führen und ziemlich sicher gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen, aber ich bin bemüht meine spärliche Freizeit nicht mit Hasspredigern und Rassisten zu verbringen und mir ist eben nicht egal, mit wem ich am Wasser rumhänge. Und Grüne mit (neo-)nazis zu vergleichen zeugt meines Erachtens von einer so erschreckenden Ahnungslosigkeit dass mir schlecht wird, aber ich will das nicht weiter vertiefen und dir deine Meinung lassen.



Und auch hier wünsche ich mir den supergrellen superlike Smiley...


----------



## exstralsunder (19. September 2019)

Fragezeichen schrieb:


> (Ostsee)
> 
> Liege ich da so falsch? Kann man vom Strand oder in Häfen gut und günstig Spinnangeln, das Jahr hindurch? Klärt mich gerne auf, ihr Küstenbewohner.



Aber sowas von falsch.
Im Frühjahr kannst du beispielsweise in Kappeln oder auch in Stralsund , Greifswald , Rostock (auch von den Molen) im Hafen auf Heringe angeln.
Kaum ist der Hering weg, kommt der Hornhecht. Den kannst du mit Spinner, Blinker oder auch Fischfetzen beangeln.
Ansonsten hast du das ganze Jahr immer gute Barsche , Hechte und Zander in sämtlichen Häfen. Weißfisch sowieso.
Such mal hier nach "Winterlager Stralsund".
Selbst Hechte kannst du in der Ostsee fangen.
Ein Boot ist an der Küste sicher von Vorteil. Nicht aber zwingend erforderlich.
Ein kleines Belly tuts freilich auch. Eine Wathose sollte zum Standard an der Küste gehören.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. September 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hatten wir Friesland schon ? Wäre für *mich* ne Option.



Wenn man Jörg Ovens auf Youtube bei seinen Ausflügen in heimatliche Gefilde beobachtet, ist das ganz sicher auch eine Option.
Allerdings muss man sich an der Nordseeseite je nach Gewässer natürlich dann den Gezeiten anpassen.


----------



## yukonjack (19. September 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Wenn man Jörg Ovens auf Youtube bei seinen Ausflügen in heimatliche Gefilde beobachtet, ist das ganz sicher auch eine Option.
> Allerdings muss man sich an der Nordseeseite je nach Gewässer natürlich dann den Gezeiten anpassen.


Wäre mir egal. Gute Luft haben die da oben und ein Gutes Bier brauen die auch und die frischen Krabben!!!!


----------



## rhinefisher (19. September 2019)

Und man kann die Gegend in 90 Min. Fahrzeit von Plön aus leicht erreichen..


----------



## Andal (19. September 2019)

Wie wäre es denn mit Irland. Als Rentner ist es wurscht, wo du rumhängst und ich kenne wirklich kein Land, wo man so viele Möglichkeiten zu fischen auf so geringem Raum findet. Und über die gesellschaftlichen Vorteile in den  nun wahrlich nicht wenigen Pubs muss man eh kein Wort mehr verlieren!


----------



## Naish82 (20. September 2019)

Grüße vom Plöner...


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Und über die gesellschaftlichen Vorteile in den nun wahrlich nicht wenigen Pubs muss man eh kein Wort mehr verlieren!



Ich würde dort wahrscheinlich zum Alkoholiker werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (20. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde dort wahrscheinlich zum Alkoholiker werden!
> 
> Jürgen


Wenigstens zum sehr regelmäßigen Trinker!


----------



## yukonjack (20. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenigstens zum sehr regelmäßigen Trinker!


Jeden Tag besoffen ist auch ein geregeltes Leben.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Jeden Tag besoffen ist auch ein geregeltes Leben.


Und besonders die älteren Menschen sollen ja darauf achten, dass sie regelmäßig trinken - und auch nicht zu wenig!


----------



## Hering 58 (20. September 2019)

Mein Arzt sagt auch das ich regelmäßig trinken soll.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mein Arzt sagt auch das ich regelmäßig trinken soll.


Und wenn man sich deine Beiträge so anschaut nimmst du das auch sehr sehr ernst - vorbildlich!


----------



## Andal (20. September 2019)

Erst wenn dir der Doc den Morbus Mecklenburg attestiert, solltest du dir Gedanken machen...


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Erst wenn dir der Doc den Morbus Mecklenburg attestiert, solltest du dir Gedanken machen...


Schlimm wird es erst bei Vorpommern Flimmern.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich deine Beiträge so anschaut nimmst du das auch sehr sehr ernst - vorbildlich!


Was man von deinen Beiträgen nicht immer sagen kann.


----------



## sprogoe (20. September 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mein Arzt sagt auch das ich regelmäßig trinken soll.



Endlich hast Du Dich mal geoutet Hartmut.


----------



## thanatos (21. September 2019)

gut Andal - in den Pubs brauch man wirklich kein Wort verlieren  - wer kann schon Gälisch ???????????


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> gut Andal - in den Pubs brauch man wirklich kein Wort verlieren  - wer kann schon Gälisch ???????????


Ich glaub das sprechen da einige


----------



## jkc (21. September 2019)

Sláinte


----------



## Hering 58 (21. September 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Endlich hast Du Dich mal geoutet Hartmut.


Ach Siggi -das wusstest du doch schon vorher.


----------



## phirania (22. September 2019)

Hat sich der TS eigendlich noch mal zu Wort gemeldet.?
Oder ist er schon umgezogen.?


----------



## Tobias85 (22. September 2019)

Da er es ja nicht eilig hat, wird er sicher erstmal zu allen vorgeschlagenen Regionen intensiv recherchieren, was bei den vielen Vorschlägen nicht wenig Zeit in Anspruch nehme dürfte


----------



## Fragezeichen (23. September 2019)

So ist es. Ich wollte auch nicht spontan umziehen. Ich habe mir schon so ein Jahr, vielleicht auch etwas mehr, Vorlauf eingeplant um mich zu informieren, überlegen, entscheiden, planen, Umzugskosten ansparen und was sich sonst noch so ergibt. Ich habe nur nicht auf jeden Beitrag einzeln reagiert, viele waren offtopic und wenn ich dann noch 20 Mal "danke" dazwischen schreibe ists völlig vorbei mit der Übersichtlichkeit. Ich kanns aber gerne nochmal machen: danke an alle Tippgeber.


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2019)

wenn du es nicht auf Dland fixierst, ziehst du in die Mitte von Jütland, da gibt es alles Binnengewässer  bis zu Lachs und Meefo-gewässern und im Stundenabstand wahlweise
 Nord oder Ostsee;-)) spekulativ kannste in paar Jahren Tunfisch angeln ( Kanada ade');-)))


----------



## Andal (23. September 2019)

Und auch das Dänische ist schnell gelernt. Einfach eine kochend heisse Kartoffel in den Mund und schon geht das fließend. "Ölle, ölle römm tömm tömm...!"


----------



## Tommes63 (23. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Anno 2005 am Fuchsbruch bei Brandenburg an der Havel. Der Genosse Bedienteil hatte offensichtlich sein Hirn so versoffen, dass er sich nichts merken konnte und schreiben wollte er auch nicht.
> 
> Ganz vorbei war es dann, wenn sich auch der Wirt mit seinen Kumpanen dem Trunke ergaben und das war praktisch immer


Köstlich        Fuchsbruch kennt man eigentlich in unserer Gegend.
Ich war nur einmal (und zufällig etwa in besagter Zeit) dort, und hab das ähnlich erlebt. Bei dem sich in Feierlaune ergebenen Völkchen konnte man Gäste und Wirt schlecht auseinander halten.


Aber BTT, ich bin hier geboren, nie zwischendurch mal weggezogen, und fühl mich hier pudelwohl.
Es gibt hier in Brandenburg/H. zum Angeln reichlich Wasser, Boot ist ein riesen Vorteil, geht aber auch ohne. Moderate Mietpreise, Kultur (wenn Bedarf), Kneipen, Läden und was sonst noch alles. Und eigentlich alles auf einer Fläche die gut zu Fuß, mit Fahrrad, oder mit den Öffis zu erreichen ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich werfe dann mal die einzigste Stadt an Rhein UND Mosel ins Rennen: Koblenz!
Und natürlich zählen da auch die sog. „Rheindörfer“ (Urmitz, Kaltenengers, Sankt Sebastian) mit dazu. Mietspiegel ist ok, der Weg zum Wasser nicht weit und die meisten Menschen sind ganz nett.


----------



## thor1988 (11. Dezember 2019)

Schau mal ins Ammerland ^^ hause in Apen, wohnungen sind Preislich ganz ok, Gewässer hats auch genug drumherum und Angelverein kostet glaub ich 50 im Jahr oder so


----------

